# V6 has higher top speed



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

What Car April 2003 TT V6

" speedo reads to a higher top speed."

Now whey would that be the case  ;D


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Hope you havent lost sleep over this one :-X


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

My chipped 225 needs a higher specced dial as I've had it off the clock. (The climate control read 265kph)

Your V6 won't ever get this high so just think of it as a fashion accessory Â


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

265 thousand miles per hour? fookin' hell, Paul..... good job you weren't aquaplaning then


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

> 265 thousand miles per hour? fookin' hell, Paul..... good job you weren't aquaplaning then


Hic hum....cough cough.

Aaaaa. Kilometers per hour perhaps !

I starting to think fookin wasnt intentional


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I've had mine off the clock and it isn't chipped 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

kph = kilometres per hour
mph = miles per hour

k = kilo

ergo kmph = kilo miles per hour

I know it loses all of the pedantry in translation....


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I don't know what you're on about. Re-read my post.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

big deal...yawn yawn.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> big deal...yawn yawn.


 [smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

> big deal...yawn yawn.


 [smiley=speechless.gif] Is this is a TT Forum or not? Are we not allowed to talk about specs that differ between models ??? I was hoping for some informed reasoned reply ~ but I guess some people just want to pass snide comments for whatever reason that might be[smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Not sure your initial question was asking for a reasoned reply. :-/

Seemed more like a comment guaranteed to goad certain people into reacting.

We know it has a higher top speed, we know it's probably the better car if you want to keep it stock. Most of us can't afford to do anything about it.

An emotive subject that needs no stirring.

Gren


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;D ;DA bit funny really just put V6 in any subject post and it's bound to piss a few people off.Maybe a bit sad too!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

Agreed! I can't believe that any post with the letter before W and the number before 7 causes so much upset. ???

Re the speedo, bearing in mind that the car has a limited top speed and is already calibrated in excess of 150mph, just wondered why Audi feel the need to put bigger numbers on the letter before W and the number before 7's dial.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......surely there is no need for a seperate forum for the V6 TT aka Ford Racing Puma/Ford Puma as this will end in tears.......elitist, snobbery, blah, blah, blah, etc. were some of the phrases bantered about. NOT GOOD!

Let's try and keep it all under one banner people as we ALL love the TT in whatever guise.......

Kind regards

Dean


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Okay. Sensible answer : Marketing!

A higher speedo number shouts 'faster car'. Whether it can do it or not or is limited. The 225 only does 150 ish so even a 155 limited V6 needs to shout about it a bit more.

Agree on the forum issue. I bought a TT first and foremost not a turbo'd 4-pot.

Gren

PS I'd love a W7 ;D but with a 4 month old car I can't get it past the wife!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2003)

The problem isn't the car, its some of the posters.

Search for TTRrrrs previous posts and you will see that he jumps on to every V6 thread and starts moaning about how ugly the car is.

Best thing to do is just to keep posting as much as you can about the V6. Yes all TTs are great (well, not the 150 public schoolboy "daddy buy me a car" roadster) but the V6 is going to be the one to have.

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

sheeesh ! I hope you guys know me well enough to know that I wasn't having a pop at the V6 and that I was just having some friendly forum banter. I may buy one IF it's that good (once I've tried it) :-/

Trrrrrr,
What is your point or are you just a little school girl who will throw in snide comments and then hide away. If you've got summat to say then say it. If not shut the **** up. (Be glad to discuss this with you at one of the meets if you can be bothered to attend).


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

> awaiting Audi TT 3.2 Quattro DSG in Dolomite Gray, Red Leather, 18" RS4 9 spoke, Bose, Concert II CD, Cup holders.......V(6)ROOM, V(6)ROOM!!!!!!!.......can't wait!


Dean, have you actually ordered your V6 then? I spoke to my local dealer the other week and they said that they are still only taking deposits to secure a place in the queue.

...or is it LHD?


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......my dealer has(had!) 3 allocations for the Audi TT 3.2 Quattro DSG and I've got my deposit down for his first allocation, so as soon as Audi pull their fingers out and officially release price and ordering, I'm the first from that dealership.

Most dealers will only have a very small amount of allocations to start and even if one dealer has 40 people on the order book, they will only be able to release the first 3, as Audi (as per the VW R32) will only be giving out limited supplies of allocations for the first 6 months. But, obviously some dealers have more clout than others 

I basically had a 225C TT on order for March 1st delivery but changed the order 2 weeks ago, so some lucky bugger will get his TT a lot sooner than his 4 to 6 month wait.......


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

"Trrrrrr, 
What is your point or are you just a little school girl who will throw in snide comments and then hide away. If you've got summat to say then say it. If not shut the **** up. (Be glad to discuss this with you at one of the meets if you can be bothered to attend). "

....yes I have something to say....all this V6 hype/hysteria is about as boring as watching paint dry.

It's rear-end is ugly as sin it's poxy paddle pushing controls are a gimmic, it will drink fuel(every V6 does and yes I also own a V6), it is heavier(never good for a sports car), will be at least 1 group higher to insure in the UK c/w the higher emissions/ tax levels. Â Quite frankly, it is an utter damp squib of an excuse for the TT's "evolution" after 4 succcessful years.

This V6 abomination was only made for the US market and I hope that someone in Audi shakes the tree and gets a manual based, +280BHP RSTT variant into the UK showrooms ASAP, for this is how this wonderful car deserves to be evolved IMO.


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

> ....yes I have something to say....all this V6 hype/hysteria is about as boring as watching paint dry.


So you obviously like watching paint dry otherwise you wouldnâ€™t click the thread


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

> So you obviously like watching paint dry otherwise you wouldn't click the thread


Although nobody likes too or wants to unfortunately some people dont do the job right and you have to.

So I doubt he likes reading about the Yanky TT but you have to set people straight. I live in the States and totally agree that the V6 is an attempt to hit this market. Ive seen how an American will blow off a car if its not a V6 - even when they dont know what it means. My G'freinds mother asked me straight away if it was a V6. I could have told her it was a V66 and she would have nodded approving but oblivious to it all. But she knew what to ask by the standars set in the States...


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> "Trrrrrr,
> What is your point or are you just a little school girl who will throw in snide comments and then hide away. If you've got summat to say then say it. If not shut the **** up. (Be glad to discuss this with you at one of the meets if you can be bothered to attend). "
> 
> ....yes I have something to say....all this V6 hype/hysteria is about as boring as watching paint dry.
> ...


That's more like it 

I guess the soultion for you is 
[a] don't read threads with "V6" in the title
* don't buy one

and you should be happy.

For many others there are many questions and I, like many others, won't dismiss it until I've tried it.

Thanks for you opinions. It makes a forum work much better *


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Sorry if I am "hi-jacking", but, TTrrrrrrr if you are still viewing this thread, could you please respond to my IM 27/2

Thanks guys 

Jackie


----------



## Steve_M (May 6, 2002)

I agree in part with TTrrrrrr . . . the TT is heavy enough as it is and doesn't need any more weight - what it needs is more power - 280bhp in a lighter car would be great.

Not having seen one, or even a picture, I don't know if it's ugly, but the rear spoiler Audi put on the MkII TT ruined the rump. I always meant to get mine removed but never got round to it.

Incidentally, Hi-Spec in Dartford now do a 4 and 6 pot brake conversion for the TT - about Â£880 for two 4 pot callipers, 335mm discs and fitting kit.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

280bhp would be great but it'll never happen with current TT chassis as Audi reckon it can only handle 260~265 :-/

Sorry to harp on about this but it still seems odd that Audi would see it necessary to put a different speedo in the car.

Question for TTrrrrrrrrr....

If the TT was first produced with the same body as the V6 would you have bought a TT?


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Personally (and hopefully no-one will be jumping on personal opinions here), I like the idea of a V6 TT. Having test driven a range of cars recently, I'm thinking I like CC over turbo, and am seriously considering the V6. I like the idea of the DSG, too.

I don't know why people think that the V6 is "ugly", because it's hardly a huge step away from the current TT (and I quote TTrrrrrrrrrr from another thread). I grant you that anyone can have the opinion it's an improvement or a step in the wrong direction, looks wise.

I always thought that Audi did rather well in the evolution of their cars, and the V6 is a natural step. If you think it doesn't have enough bhp, then you need to move a way from a TT, as as I understand it, the chasis isn't rated by Audi for more than about 265 - and given that they must remain within safety limits, a V6 250 would seem a natural evolution. More bhp? RS3 later this year, might be a better choice (unless you're V6 phobic - or does it become acceptable with a supercharger?). I think you have to lay down what you want from a car, a pick the model best suited to you - but why pan someone else's choice, if they have decided on it, bacause it's what they want.

Show some respect for other people's opinion's. A friend of mine came round, and was thinking of a TVR Tuscan (second hand), on a limited mileage insurance deal (the only way he could afford it). Not my cup of tea (well, sure, love the looks and power), but my choices hinge on reliability, and practicality. I wanted a sporty car, but I can only afford to run one car, and needed to be able to get something more than 1 tescos bag in the boot, and a reasonable drive around town, too. I used to drive (wait for it!!) and an E Reg Vauxhall Carlton Estate (1.8i), and moved to a TT when I got a promotion and move to Switzerland. See, for me a TT kept me more than happy (slow heap to 225hp, bloody marvelous). Because someone else bought a BMW Coupe with 340bhp, doesn't mean my choice was wrong or stupid (hey, a mate from work has an Elise, but it spent all winter in the garage, and you can't sneeze near it in the wet without it's rear end getting frisky, but I still think it looks great is fab to drive in the dry - personal choices, huh?)

Respect opinions and choices. It's a shame everyone gets so uptight about the V6. I like it. I think it looks more agressive. TTrrrrrrr doesn't like it. Good job. Opinions. Debate. Argue your point, but stop getting so personal. Each to their own, huh?

Steps back and waits for abuse...
Pete

________________________________________
We all have different value systems, it's just that
mine's better. ;D


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

True.. True... Its all about opinions! Even in motoring mags! The TT got Coupe of the year in one mag and the Merc SLK got coupe of the year in another. The thing I hate is people who always beleive their opinion is right and everyone else is wrong pretty much like Mr Clarkson on the BBC. I mean the guys over the hill and looks like a gypo but still thinks he knows more than eveyone else (of course thats just my opinion)!

So whats best a Elise a VX220 a Boxter or a TT? Everyone thinks differently and thank God they do because otherwise life would be boring.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

"Question for TTrrrrrrrrr....

If the TT was first produced with the same body as the V6 would you have bought a TT? "

No.... I wanted a manual based roadster for under Â£30k and I have a passion for turbocharged cars. This is why I bought into the TT concept.

My ideal TT/TTR would be:

280bhp(yes even in V6 form(if not turbo unit avail) and if the weight could be kept down)
6-speed manual
bigger/better brakes(badly needed on the 1.8T)

The above in the current shape/specification(ie no max-power stick-ons/ugly/messed-up TT rear-end)

Not a great deal to ask of Audi to make/evolve the TT so why, IMO, did they manage to fec it up with this quirky V6 abomination?

Personally I think the V6 TT will be a "depreciation dog" after 1 year of ownership vs the 1.8T. The V6 drinks more fuel, goes about 4MPH faster, is heavier and will be a *itch to insure here in the UK.

So what's the incentive to buy one......." the V6 burble" and a paddle shift?

If thats what floats your TT boat then I sincerely hope that all V6 buyers enjoy the car. Maybe after 4 years of enjoyable 1.8T motoring I wanted/expected more from Audi regarding the TT's evolution.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

And still, despite all the messages, you bleet on and on about the same old rubbish... calling the car a dog etc. etc. Yawn....

Depreciation ! The V6 will hold its value since it will be the "king" of the TTs. The second hand 180 is done for, the new 150 will see to that.

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Back to Audi TT 101: Audi rate TT chasis at 260 ish bhp. No 280bhp TT coming your way as standard production. Please do correct me if wrong.

Maybe we are the more enthusiastic of the TT owners (hence we read this!), maybe this compounds disappointment (if you have any) about the evolution of the TT, but Audi have always been good at evolving their cars, whilst maintaining the image and appeal, and maybe that's what this is about. They did a good job first time round. Everyone has an opinion, but I'll respect Audi on this one, because it seems like a natural development for the car at this time.

Bowing out of this debate, made my point. Wait, bugger, I haven't insulted anyone in the process - hmmm. Ah yes, and two fingers to anyone else who has an opinion on the subject, you're all stupid.  ;D

Ta ra
Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

"Depreciation ! The V6 will hold its value since it will be the "king" of the TTs. The second hand 180 is done for, the new 150 will see to that.

Mondo Dynamo 
http://www.mondodynamo.com "

We will just have to wait and see if your wild preDICKion is correct Mr Mondeo. The rumour is that your "king" (if you ever buy one ) will be going into the 19-20 UK insurance grouping.

That's about another 15-20% a year in premiums, just to be totally slaughtered by a 911


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

TTrrrrrrrr - "That's about another 15-20% a year in premiums, just to be totally slaughtered by a 911"

When I last looked the 911 list price was circa 60k with extras - twice the price of a V6 DSG; not really a sensible comparison.

Perhaps you should take some Diazepam and calm down. [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

> The rumour is that your "king" (if you ever buy one ) will be going into the 19-20 UK insurance grouping.
> 
> That's about another 15-20% a year in premiums, just to be totally slaughtered by a 911
> Â


I work in the insurance industry and indication from underwriters is that V6 insurance will come in at same group as the 225C ~ mainly because performance is very similar.

911's a great car ~ but I really don't think it's worth twice as much as a TTV6 ~ also, I don't know too many 911 drivers who lower themselves by trying to "slaughter" other cars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

.....this boy is living in a V6 "vacum"


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

> .....this boy is living in a V6 "vacum"


Sorry.............is that directed at me? What is the problem with TT'rs being excited about the V6? I was deleriously happy with my previous TT. I expect that there will be lots of people out there who will be exstatic about owning a 150 roadster. If anyone's living in a "vacum" or vacuum I think you need to take a look in the mirror [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

"people out there who will be exstatic about owning"

"I was deleriously"

Not only is he living in a V6 vacum but his spelling is terrible! Maybe the V6 hype is too much for this poor soul.

Although he is "deleriously" & "exstatic" about the V6 he would probably be better off:

a) spending Â£4.99 in WH Smith on a dictionary.
b) investing in a PC spell checker. 
c) putting more effort in at school......or is it "sckool"


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Trrrrrrrr
Me thinks you do protest too much I think you've already got your deposit down and all this moaning is just to keep the V6 top of the posts!!!!!!!!


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Just my opinion, but frankly TTrrrrrr, I think you're a bit of a blinkered, opinionated idiot, and there isn't one person in this thread (bar your good self), who would beg to differ. Although I'll gladly be corrected. If you feel I'm being somewhat harsh or unfair, I'm only stating directly what you are imply by the arrogant and dismissive tone of your posts to others.

Before you point the finger regards spelling (and, whilst we're on the subject, grammar and punctuation), remember:- a) "vacuum" b) what commas are for c) that there is no spell checker when posting here and d) that the point of language is to make yourself understood - so lay off.

We're grasped your point. V6 is not for you. Respect that it might be a choice for others.

To the discussion at hand:-

VAG German press release states that a new TT chasis will be out in 2005. Maybe then you'll see the evolution of the TT you would prefer, but for now, you will have to settle for the current evolution (and I'll say this one very last time), because of the current chasis bhp rating from Audi. A current evolution that some like and some don't.

And there you go.
Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

.... did some TT "Father Figure" suddenly join the TT forum?

maybe it's Ken Barlow AKA CH_Peter or "weesixes" best school buddy


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

> .... did some TT "Father Figure" suddenly join the TT forum?


I'm glad he did .......and let's hope that's the last anti TT comment from TTrrrrrrrrr for a while.
[smiley=hanged.gif]


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Think of it like fishing you throw Trrrrrrrr the bait and you've got him hooked.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Let's hope for fewer entries from the forums V6 spin doctors, until the TT "evolution" actually arrives in the UK and somebody can talk sense, by getting their arse cheeks 
into one of them.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

;D ;DGet my arse cheeks in one at the end of the month ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

Did some father figure join the TT forum, or did someone actually decide to demonstrate some maturity? Go on, keep replying, and we'll all see how much of an arse you can make of yourself, since you're determined that it's everyone else that's talking out of their's, and not you.

Let's have war of words, because I for one am desperate to watch you continue spraying verbal faeces all over the place. Fine entertainment for all on this thread!

;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

speak to the hand Ken Barlow


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

Maybe TTrrrrr is just getting nervous about the day he has to eat V6 dust?????


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

i just read the last few posts in this thread. are you guys actually old enough to have a driving license let alone own a TT?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

This is just classic schoolboy envy. Simple as that.

TTRrrr can't afford to buy a V6 (I'm sure there are many TT owners who can't stretch that far). No problem with that. We are ALL TT owners here (or soon to be owners etc.)

BUT, TTRrrr must learn that there will always be bigger boys in the playground that will have bigger and better toys. Its just life.

For instance, when my V6 arrives later this year, in a lovely shade of Misanor Red, with a lovely soft silver leater interior, and that lovely DSG box, I will have a "bigger and better" toy than TTRrrr.

Now, for most adults this doesn't pose a problem. My financial advisor drives a Porsche Boxster S. It cost more than my TT (and more than my new TT will cost) but I don't run about crying about it. Nor do I make a fuss and say how his car is ugly etc. (it looks great actually !)

So, TTRrrr, PLEASE just leave this forum alone. You are clearly either a schoolboy wose dad owns a 180 TT, OR, worse, you really are an adult that is acting just like a kid.

Either way, just get a grip.

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

mondo - you are as bad as him. Whether one car is 'better' than another is a very subjective thing! Yet you have the right to state yours is 'better' without knowing what floats other peoples boats and without even having driven the V6.

???

phoTToniq


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Well, judging by the fact that this post has had 1,500 viewings, I reckon that TTRrrrr's postings have that certain Hugo Wattleseed air about them, and everyone loves a good scrap.

In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if veesix and TTRrrrr were the same person, in the manner of Vlastan and Abi.

Whatever, it all makes interesting reading when you're bored, or can't be arsed watching another property programme on the telly. :-[


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

PhoTToniq... Your probably right about the better bit, but I'm sure most people would say that the faster the TT, the better the TT.

I'm right about the schoolboy envy though aren't I !!

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com

P.S - At least now having seen the new Nuvolari I know what to get in another 3 years time. Now thats the real way to "evolve" the TT into a real GT.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Which is the better is very subjective indeed. IMO they're both fantastic cars.

As for faster is better lets look at the facts :

0-60 is a couple of tenths difference - not noticable in real life - surface, tyres and driver will more than make up that difference.

Top speed 153 for 225 and 155 for V6. Not worth bothering with and when will anyone hit that anyway.

The real difference is in exhaust note, power delivery and gearbox. They're all personal choices.

Oh, and if you really want the fastest TT, just chip a 225 

Gren


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

> In fact, it wouldn't surprise me if veesix and TTRrrrr were the same person, in the manner of Vlastan and Abi.


No way man ~ I can't spell! ;D


----------



## paul.graham (Feb 11, 2003)

If you're talking about which will be the "better" TT then you should also consider handling, fuel consumption etc. The V6 will probably be heavier and therefore likely to have worse handling. So what's "best" becomes very difficult to define, as has already been said - it depends on personal preference. So maybe TTrrrrrr is not jealous at all, but just has other priorities.

Personally I like the V6 a lot - I think it can only add more kudos to the TT brand. I didn't get one cos there's no roadster version for some time yet.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

......."apparently" the handling is sharper, less vague and more precise due to suspension and sway bar upgrades ??? We'll have to wait and see.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Mr Mondeo's ego and constant need for comfort & assurances is a sure sign of personal insecurity.

"I'm right about the schoolboy envy though aren't I !! "

Mondo Dynamo 
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Whatever you say, TTRrrrr. Whatever you say

Odd though, since most people in my position (beautiful girlfriend, own company, nice house in the UK, villa in Tuscany,an apartment in New York, choice of cars etc. etc.) don't really need any help with things like that.

Its people like you that are the reason people like me decide to leave the country and set up elsewhere. In Italy envy just isn't an issue for instance.

I only have to look out of my window (especially when in Tuscany) to get all the "positive feedback" I will ever need.

Oh, and you might want to still check your spelling. You public schoolboys are so obvious, and so easyto spot.

Mondo Dynamo
http://www.mondodynamo.com


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Where abouts in Tuscany I've got a place on Ischia if your ever down that way.


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

> Whatever you say, TTRrrrr. Â Whatever you say
> 
> Odd though, since most people in my position (beautiful girlfriend, own company, nice house in the UK, villa in Tuscany,an apartment in New York, choice of cars Â etc. etc.) don't really need any help with things like that.
> 
> ...


Its not coz you have all that materialistic whealth that it makes you a certain person. I m not saying you are not, but its not an argument. Some ppl get a lot of "stuff" just to "earn respect" so they feel more certain about themselves. Whealth has nothing to do with it.

And now, all of you, please stop the "my dick is bigger than yours", please because:

a) my girlfriend IS prettier 
b) i have the biggest dick anyway.

Now that's settled, back to the speedometer of the V6


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

> Now that's settled, back to the speedometer of the V6


It would be nice ~ amazingly after over 1800 readings no one has yet come up with an answer ;D


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

"Its people like you that are the reason people like me decide to leave the country and set up elsewhere"

Good - the best thing you have said for ages. Now do us poorer? less fortunate & basic(1.8) TT owning souls a massive favour and move to either your Tuscany or New York houses/penthouses/garden shed and forget about the V6TT/TT forum URL.

......remember it's Concorde all the way too and give our collective regards to Donald Bumsfelt if you sit next to him.

Bye bye from Mr Mondeo Man....or should it be "have a nice day"


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

veesix, maybe if the "gently restricted" restrictor were removed via an ECU remap then the extra numbers on the speedometer would come in useful as higher speed would not kill the DSG just higher torque?

Cheers

Dean


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

I think Dean's got the best point about the speedo, but I also think it's partly marketing - more bhp and bigger engine, people are 'expecting' it to be faster, and as a pure marketing ploy, add a few kmh to the speedo.

Oh, and I'm off to the Geneva motor show next week (living in Zurich at the mo so that will make a nice drive down), so I'll try and grab some pics of the new TT and that GT thingy (was reading up on that beast, it's full of gadgets, and er, 600bhp and 0-60 in 4.1 secs. Hoopla. Puts the whole V6 vs 1.8T thing in perspective, huh?)

Ken Barlow


----------



## TTombo (May 7, 2002)

I luv em both ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just to make sure that we have explored all the options about who is right in this thread could Mondo and TTrrrrrr please post the hight of their respective fathers.

  

Many thanks!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

CH_Peter,

It would be most appreciated if you could post your pics of the V6 TT!!! Items of interest for me are the design of the actual paddles behind the wheel and type and colour of the front and rear calipers aka RS4.

Any pics of these would be GREAT!!! ;D

Cheers

Dean S (gutted I'm not going to Geneva now!)


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> CH_Peter,
> 
> It would be most appreciated if you could post your pics of the V6 TT!!! Â Items of interest for me are the design of the actual paddles behind the wheel and type and colour of the front and rear calipers aka RS4.
> 
> ...


Here we go ! You'll find loads of pictures here :

http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/geneva/

and then click on the "TT 3.2 Quattro gallery"
You'll see the paddles and the TT V6 with Red Recaros !


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

If those images don't satiate peoples' appetites, let me know if anyone wants particular shots of something (i'll be grabbing some "full" shots of the Coupe), and I'll see what I can do.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## Franck (May 15, 2002)

> If those images don't satiate peoples' appetites, let me know if anyone wants particular shots of something (i'll be grabbing some "full" shots of the Coupe), and I'll see what I can do.
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


Hi Pete,

Will you be at the Geneva Motorshow on saturday ?
I should be there in the afternoon.

It would be a pity not to talk with you if you're the other guy taking pictures of the TT V6 at the same time ! 

Franck


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

"veesix, maybe if the "gently restricted" restrictor were removed via an ECU remap then the extra numbers on the speedometer would come in useful as higher speed would not kill the DSG just higher torque?

Cheers

Dean "

....the V6 ain't even here and the potential buyers are already struggling to work out how to upgrade the abomination 

Long live the 330BHP 1.8T and the simple REVO upgrade!


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Going back a few pages (they was only full of squabbling anyway) :



> VAG German press release states that a new TT chasis will be out in 2005.


Peter,

Do you have access to the press release?

I checked with Audi UK. It seems this was the old date but it may have changed due to "changes to the group launch programme"

Sorry, back to the V6 dial - surely it's just a PR exercise. Rest of this thread is just handbags at twenty paces :-/
[smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

To answer 2 questions, I'll be at the show next week, but not Saturday... ironic... I'm flying back to the uk for the weekend! Have some stuff to take care of (contract out on TTrrrr, for a start)  ;D
Will be there 1 day betwen Tues and Friday - anyone else going?

I don't know where the TT press release is for 2005 TT- a German colleague at work told me, but he might well be confusing the new Nuvolari for the new TT - he keeps up with these things half heartedly, and to be honest, I didn't go off and check it, because, well, it's a bit of a ballache to read German press releases...

As for the new reading on the dial (poor veesix, this thread as been hijacked all over the place), I haven't got anythiing to add, but thought I'd better throw a token gesture at the thread title... 

Pete


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2003)

Well ~ after 2000+ reads, I guess that's it. ScoTTy, I think you're right ~ must be a PR exercise. I wonder if Audi PR have a contact on this forum?


----------

